# Cape Vape Meet #3 on 6 December 2014 @ Nuri Sushi Factory. RSVP in first post.



## Andre

Hi All

As per @Marzuq's request herewith the RSVP thread. Thank you, Sir for your work thus far in this regard.

The date for our next Vape Meet is Saturday, *6 December 2014* at 13:00 till 18:00. Vendors can set up from 12:00. At *Nuri Sushi Factory*, 8 Parliament Street, Cape Town. No alcoholic beverages sold there, but you are welcome to bring your own.

In the mean time - let us get those numbers in. Click the RSVP Button now!

*[rsvp=6163]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

Achmat88 2
BillW 1
Cape vaping supplies 2
capetocuba 1
Ccoetzee 1
cfm78910 2
drew 2
Elan Davidson 1
elvin119 2
emqube 3
Ernst@topQ 2
eviltoy 1
Gazzacpt 1
Hennie vd Merwe 1
HPBotha 2
Humbolt 2
iPWN 1
izzo 2
JapsGroen 1
Jean 1
KB_314 2
KieranD 1
koilastir 2
KrayFish404 1
Mario 1
Marzuq 1
Matt 1
Metal Liz 1
Natheer Mallick 0
Nimbus_Cloud 1
Nooby 1
Oupa 2
paulph201 1
phanatik 2
ProDiCaL 2
PutRid 2
Rellik 1
RevnLucky7 2
RezaD 1
Riaz 2
Robbie 1
roekeloos 1
Ross44 2
RoSsIkId 2
Shazzi Lynn 2
SoF_ZA 1
soofee 2
steve 1
SWISS 2
The Golf 1
Tiaan 2
tomcat 2
Tristan 1
Vaporholic 4
whatalotigot 3
YakoustiX 1
Yusuf Cape Vaper 5
Zef 4
Zegee 1
Zeki Hilmi 1

Total: 97*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Depending on where it will be held (hopefully not too far from the view's side  ) I will be in, won't be able to stay too long cause we will be busy packing to move into our new house (yup i bought a house ) the week after

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Metal Liz said:


> Depending on where it will be held (hopefully not too far from the view's side  ) I will be in, won't be able to stay too long cause we will be busy packing to move into our new house (yup i bought a house ) the week after



Wow congrats, would love to see some picks when your all settled in 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> Depending on where it will be held (hopefully not too far from the view's side  ) I will be in, won't be able to stay too long cause we will be busy packing to move into our new house (yup i bought a house ) the week after


Congrats on the house, that is major! The meet will be a nice break from packing - no excuses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Hi All
> 
> As per @Marzuq's request herewith the RSVP thread. Thank you, Sir for your work thus far in this regard.
> 
> The date for our next Vape Meet is Saturday, *6 December 2014* at around 14:00. The venue is still being discussed - will update this as soon as we know.
> 
> In the mean time - let us get those numbers in. Click the RSVP Button now!
> 
> *[rsvp=6163]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]
> 
> capetocuba 1
> Gazzacpt 1
> HPBotha 1
> iPWN 1
> KieranD 1
> Marzuq 1
> Matt 1
> Robbie 1
> SoF_ZA 1
> 
> Total: 9*​



thanks for the assist @Andre. still quite keen to know how it was done


----------



## RIEFY

@Zodiac @Zegee @fred1sa @steve @emqube @imtiaaz.ganief


----------



## gman211991

I'd rsvp but too close to the day my kid is suppose to be born oh well catch the next one


----------



## RoSsIkId

Will be there


----------



## steve

thanks cvs mate !


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> Hi All
> 
> As per @Marzuq's request herewith the RSVP thread. Thank you, Sir for your work thus far in this regard.
> 
> The date for our next Vape Meet is Saturday, *6 December 2014* at around 14:00. The venue is still being discussed - will update this as soon as we know.
> 
> In the mean time - let us get those numbers in. Click the RSVP Button now!
> 
> *[rsvp=6163]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]
> 
> Cape vaping supplies 2
> capetocuba 1
> drew 1
> Gazzacpt 1
> HPBotha 1
> iPWN 1
> KieranD 1
> Marzuq 1
> Matt 1
> Rellik 1
> Riaz 2
> Robbie 1
> RoSsIkId 2
> SoF_ZA 1
> soofee 2
> steve 1
> Tiaan 2
> 
> Total: 22*​


Im in VapeSnow 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I'm in Yusuf Cape Vaper 2


----------



## Marzuq

guys hit the RSVP button on the top of the thread to add your name to the list and your +1.

@VapeSnow 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper


----------



## emqube

Thanks for the notification @cvs...will be there with vape and bells on {{))


----------



## Marzuq

emqube said:


> Thanks for the notification @cvs...will be there with vape and bells on {{))


Please hit the Rsvp Button on the first page to add your name to the list. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> thanks for the assist @Andre. still quite keen to know how it was done


Explained here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/johannesburg-vape-meet-6.6156/page-4#post-133532

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

howsit guys. please provide some ideas for a venue. 
location and contact details if possible


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I'm in if I'm not working.


----------



## Zef

Nice  I'll be there +2 or 3 if it's close enough to Southern Suburbs.

Not sure if dumb question, but will vendors be selling there? What exactly happens at a Vape Meet?


----------



## Metal Liz

I might bring Sean and 2 of our friends with, will confirm closer to the time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Zef said:


> Nice  I'll be there +2 or 3 if it's close enough to Southern Suburbs.
> 
> Not sure if dumb question, but will vendors be selling there? What exactly happens at a Vape Meet?


You must still press the RSVP button in the very first post of this thread. Here is the agenda for our last meet, which should give you an idea. Lots of fun and yes, vendors will be there selling goodies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef

Andre said:


> You must still press the RSVP button in the very first post of this thread. Here is the agenda for our last meet, which should give you an idea. Lots of fun and yes, vendors will be there selling goodies.



Nice thanks, sounds fun!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hi Guys and gals... I'm friends with a lady who owns Cafe 'Darts in Diep River... I'm sure she would accommodate the Vape Meet. It has an indoor and out door seating area. I can also ask if she wouldn't mind people bringing their own booze if that's what you are also looking to accommodate. It's a really nice place that offers food, beverages and cakes. Let me know if this is of any interest to you folks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Hi Guys and gals... I'm friends with a lady who owns Cafe 'Darts in Diep River... I'm sure she would accommodate the Vape Meet. It has an indoor and out door seating area. I can also ask if she wouldn't mind people bringing their own booze if that's what you are also looking to accommodate. It's a really nice place that offers food, beverages and cakes. Let me know if this is of any interest to you folks.


Plz read the Cape Vape venue thread the info you need is there. Then plz reply there after you speak to her.
http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/6092/


----------



## Gazzacpt

Just a reminder to RSVP with the link in the first post of this thread if you have not done so and are attending so we can get a better idea of numbers. thanks

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq

Enter the cloud blowing competition here 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cl...entries-cape-town-vape-meet.6437/#post-137936

And the coil Building competition here 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/coil-building-competition-entries-cape-town-vape-meet.6438/

Show us ur skill guys!! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

OMF

i have a problem

my wifes work function is on the same day as the vape meet 

decisions decisions


----------



## Riaz

Riaz said:


> OMF
> 
> i have a problem
> 
> my wifes work function is on the same day as the vape meet
> 
> decisions decisions



wait,there is LIFE!!!!!!

the vape meet starts at 2pm, the office party is at 6.30pm

winner winner @Rob Fisher is having chicken for dinner

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I don't know why but I ant rsvp by clicking the button. It doesn't give me a link.


----------



## BhavZ

Alas I shall not be able to make this meet

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick

So last night I found out that one of my closest friends, who I thought was getting married on the 7th, is actually getting married on the 6th. I would have loved to come and meet you guys, but unfortunately this guy is too close for me to miss his wedding. I've adjusted my rsvp on this thread, and the cloud blowing competition, so while my name is still there, the total doesn't include me. Sorry guys, next time


----------



## Marzuq

guys please see this post regarding a proposed venue option
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/nb-cape-town-vape-meet-location.6092/page-4


----------



## RevnLucky7

@Nimbus_Cloud and myself will be attending representing the MOB. We will not be needing a vendors table and purely coming for the festivities to meet everyone and snap some photos. Looking forward to it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

RevnLucky7 said:


> @Nimbus_Cloud and myself will be attending representing the MOB. We will not be needing a vendors table and purely coming for the festivities to meet everyone and snap some photos. Looking forward to it!



please RSVP on the opening thread. we look forward to seeing the both of you


----------



## Gazzacpt

RevnLucky7 said:


> @Nimbus_Cloud and myself will be attending representing the MOB. We will not be needing a vendors table and purely coming for the festivities to meet everyone and snap some photos. Looking forward to it!


Great. Are you sponsoring prizes by any chance?


----------



## Zegee

Gazzacpt said:


> Great. Are you sponsoring prizes by any chance?


Can you hear the crickets ........ 
Vapemob is going to treat us with a super duper prizes now that they have the sheep the reserve and the hammer


----------



## Marzuq

howsit guys and gals.

the venue is now locked down and all that is left is for everyone to attend. here are the details:

Date:6 December 2014
TIme : 12 till 6pm
Place: Nuri Sushi Factory
Address: 8 Parliament Street, Cape Town, CBD

vendors will be allowed in from 12 till 1pm. this will give them time to setup their tabls and stands.
@Cape vaping supplies @Zegee @Gazzacpt will be there at 12 to meet the vendors and organise the postions of stands and tables.

everyone else attending the vape meet in cape town is asked to join us from 1pm onward. 
we will have to wrap up by 6pm.

nuri will be operating as per normal while we are there. they will have loads of customers come through during the time we are there so expect alot of people asking what we are about. hows that for free advertising and also we will create awareness of what we are all about. vendors this will probably stand you guys in good stead too as this will lead to some nice sales too.

A big thank you to all the guys who offered assistance in the preperation of this vape meet and also to all vendors who have donated toward our prize giving... a big thank you goes out to you from vape town.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

My favourite place and i cant attend. Enjoy the meet guys!!


----------



## Zef

Nice! Awesome venue, I will definitely be having Nuri's  they've got some tasty stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

iKeyaam said:


> My favourite place and i cant attend. Enjoy the meet guys!!


why not bru


----------



## RevnLucky7

I


Zegee said:


> Can you hear the crickets ........
> Vapemob is going to treat us with a super duper prizes now that they have the sheep the reserve and the hammer




I'm busy yo 
Of course. Myself and Nimbus will be there to present the prize on behalf of MOB. Let me know what category you guys need a prize for.


----------



## Marzuq

RevnLucky7 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> I'm busy yo
> Of course. Myself and Nimbus will be there to present the prize on behalf of MOB. Let me know what category you guys need a prize for.



@RevnLucky7 thanks for offering to sponsor a prize. if you could let us know what you would like to donate and where you would like it to be awarded then we will do so according your wishes.


----------



## Keyaam

Riaz said:


> why not bru


Going away for the weekend.


----------



## RevnLucky7

Marzuq said:


> @RevnLucky7 thanks for offering to sponsor a prize. if you could let us know what you would like to donate and where you would like it to be awarded then we will do so according your wishes.



We'll allocate R1000 towards the prize. As for what it is, it will be a surprise. You may allocate it towards what you see fit and if it's okay with you, we'd like to personally present it on our behalf?


----------



## Marzuq

RevnLucky7 said:


> We'll allocate R1000 towards the prize. As for what it is, it will be a surprise. You may allocate it towards what you see fit and if it's okay with you, we'd like to personally present it on our behalf?



no issue with vapemob presenting the prize. the value will help in deciding where it slots in in the prize giving.
would you prefer coil building or cloud blowing?


----------



## RIEFY

thats sounds perfect. im thinking seeing that we dont know what it is maybe it should be a raffle prize?? @zeegee @Marzuq @gazacpt

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RevnLucky7

Coil building or cloud blowing would be great if the prize factor suffices?


----------



## Marzuq

Cape vaping supplies said:


> thats sounds perfect. im thinking seeing that we dont know what it is maybe it should be a raffle prize?? @zeegee @Marzuq @gazacpt
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



yes lets have it as a raffle prize. that will work well.

thanks for the prize sponsorship @RevnLucky7 @Nimbus_Cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Whatever works for you guys. Happy to help!


----------



## Gazzacpt

Only ppl who have rsvp'd on this thread will be eligible for the raffle, as this is the list we will be working from and raffle numbers will be on the name tag.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

I'd like to add an additional two to my RSVP. So a total of four will be representing the MOBscene with two new faces on our crew. 

Just to confirm, no table for us. We won't be there to retail... Purely in it for the festivities. Working hard enough, lets have some fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW

I'll be there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

please remove me from list , something has come up and wont be able to make the meet . this excusion will include coil building and cloud chasing comp


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zegee said:


> please remove me from list , something has come up and wont be able to make the meet . this excusion will include coil building and cloud chasing comp


You suck........

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

What a pity @Zegee seems we need another volunteer to help with the prep meet. @Riaz are you game ?


----------



## Riaz

Marzuq said:


> What a pity @Zegee seems we need another volunteer to help with the prep meet. @Riaz are you game ?


I'm in brother 

Let me know what u need help with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee

Gazzacpt said:


> You suck........


A lollie to make u jolly


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> I'm in brother
> 
> Let me know what u need help with
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM me your contact number please


----------



## RIEFY

il add him to the vape meet preparation group

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## elvin119

geewizz I cant wait to go to my first vape meet. Sounds awesome guys.


----------



## Marzuq

elvin119 said:


> geewizz I cant wait to go to my first vape meet. Sounds awesome guys.


It's going to be epic bud.


----------



## whatalotigot

I am very keen. Cannot wait. counting down the days. will the nuri kitchen be up and running for sushi on the night?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

whatalotigot said:


> I am very keen. Cannot wait. counting down the days. will the nuri kitchen be up and running for sushi on the night?


yes as far as i know


----------



## Marzuq

whatalotigot said:


> I am very keen. Cannot wait. counting down the days. will the nuri kitchen be up and running for sushi on the night?


yes we are only have half of the venue for our vape meet. they will be running their business as per normal so the kitchen will be open to both the public and the members at the vape meet


----------



## Zegee

Wonder if the @Phoenix is making an appearance


----------



## JapsGroen

I am working that day but only till 2, hopefully i will make it.


----------



## Marzuq

JapsGroen said:


> I am working that day but only till 2, hopefully i will make it.


Fun will only start at 2. Make it bro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve

just over a week to go. awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba

Zegee said:


> Wonder if the @Phoenix is making an appearance


Why you wondering if you not even gonna be there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

6 days and counting down. Had a quick pop in at nuri and confirmed everything is in order. Also they now have a centre counter and a counter along the wall in the section where we will be hosting our event. 
Exciting times...


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

If you haven't RSVP'd to the Cape Vape Meet #3 then please do so on the FIRST PAGE of this thread. You can't rsvp on tapatalk so either from your mobile browser or pc. The RSVP should include you and your +1 or any number of people you wish to bring with. All names that are on the RSVP list will be printed and given to respected persons. A copy of the name (forum name , as per RSVP) will be thrown into the lucky raffle and you may be eligible to win a prize. Those names that are not RSVP'd will unfortunately not be part of the raffle. 

Good luck and get excited!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt

If we can't stay for the duration of the meet but we win a raffle prize, will we still get the prize? Or do you have to be present?


----------



## Marzuq

Humbolt said:


> If we can't stay for the duration of the meet but we win a raffle prize, will we still get the prize? Or do you have to be present?



Not quite sure how that works.havent given it thought but we will discuss this and refer back to you


----------



## Jean

Something has come up and I wont be making the vape meet or coil building. Sorry, would wanted to make it!


----------



## Marzuq

Howsit guys and gals.

I have some disappointing news. i was informed by @RevnLucky7 this morning, only 3 days before the Cape Town Vape Meet, that vapemob will be be withdrawing the prize they had promised to sponsor to the value of R1000 (which would have been revealed at the vape meet), as they will be hosting their own event. I believe that VapeMob has received some good exposure from having announced themselves as sponsors to the cape town event and now at the last minute removed themselves from it. things are a little chaotic getting this close to the vape meet and quite a few things still need to be finalised and now to have to rearrange the prizes as they were allocated to accommodate the lack of a sponsor.
If there are any vendors or members who would like to sponsor a prize or toward a prize please contact me to make arrangements.
I am only serving this notification so that members attending the vape meet on saturday do not expect something and end up disappointed.

However guys there is nothing to be concerned about as we have received very generous donations from quite a few of our resident vendors.
I would like to give a big shout out and say thank you to all vendors who have so generously sponsored prizes for the Cape Town vape meet.
The likes of:
@Melinda and the SkyBlue vaping team
@Sir Vape and the Sir Vape Team
@ShaneW from Juicy Joes
@JakesSA and the Vape Club team
@Stroodlepuff and the Vape King team
@KieranD from Vape Cartel
@Al3x from MDK Vapes
@Oupa and the Vapour Mountain team

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Zegee

Marzuq said:


> Howsit guys and gals.
> 
> I have some disappointing news. i was informed by @RevnLucky7 this morning, only 3 days before the Cape Town Vape Meet, that vapemob will be be withdrawing the prize they had promised to sponsor to the value of R1000 (which would have been revealed at the vape meet), as they will be hosting their own vape meet. I believe that VapeMob has received some good exposure from having announced themselves as sponsors to the cape town event and now at the last minute removed themselves from it. things are a little chaotic getting this close to the vape meet and quite a few things still need to be finalised and now to have to rearrange the prizes as they were allocated to accommodate the lack of a sponsor.
> If there are any vendors or members who would like to sponsor a prize or toward a prize please contact me to make arrangements.
> I am only serving this notification so that members attending the vape meet on saturday do not expect something and end up disappointed.
> 
> However guys there is nothing to be concerned about as we have received very generous donations from quite a few of our resident vendors.
> I would like to give a big shout out and say thank you to all vendors who have so generously sponsored prizes for the Cape Town vape meet.
> The likes of:
> @Melinda and the SkyBlue vaping team
> @Sir Vape and the Sir Vape Team
> @ShaneW from Juicy Joes
> @JakesSA and the Vape Club team
> @Stroodlepuff and the Vape King team
> @KieranD from Vape Cartel
> @Al3x from MDK Vapes
> @Oupa and the Vapour Mountain team



Yeah a big thanks to all those sponsors mentioned above for helping us make this what is going to be yet another epic ECIGSSA vape meet

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dv8

Zegee said:


> Yeah a big thanks to all those sponsors mentioned above for helping us make this what is going to be yet another epic ECIGSSA vape meet


Even though I cant and would love to make the meet I know that it will be a major success - big ups to the sponsors still standing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW

Thanks for the sponsors that are still in
Seems the bigger u get, the more people u let down??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Zegee

BillW said:


> Thanks for the sponsors that are still in
> Seems the bigger u get, the more people u let down??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




just fell off my chair .

Your statements is so true it is sad , personally it just doesnt reflect what this forum was all about. 

But hey times change and so do people such is life .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Quite shocked that VapeMob would choose to also do a vape meet on the same day as the regional one. Oh well!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Marzuq Look at your email dude Hugo the HOBBIT will be emailing you shortly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

Marzuq said:


> Howsit guys and gals.
> 
> I have some disappointing news. i was informed by @RevnLucky7 this morning, only 3 days before the Cape Town Vape Meet, that vapemob will be be withdrawing the prize they had promised to sponsor to the value of R1000 (which would have been revealed at the vape meet), as they will be hosting their own vape meet. I believe that VapeMob has received some good exposure from having announced themselves as sponsors to the cape town event and now at the last minute removed themselves from it.



Apologies to Marzuq for having to pull the sponsorship. I can imagine the work that must go into arranging a meet.
I PM'd him this morning regarding this matter hoping for a more professional approach to informing you guys of my withdrawal, this was not exactly what I had in mind.

Yes I am pulling prize sponsorship and yes it's right before the meet.
What this looks like on face value is left to the imagination. @Zegee and @Zeki Hilmi always leading the pouncing brigade... refuse an undeserving child a chocolate and watch him scream bloody murder... in your case always behind a keyboard boys. 

We did not decide to pull the sponsorship because we are hosting "our own vape meet". There is no such thing happening. This is utter nonsense as I'm always in favor of unity amognst us all as vapors and our endeavors to promote our hobby.

An opportunity came up for to me explore something completely new and different in this vaping game we play. It's something that has not entirely been done before nor approached in the manner I intend to. It's something I've been wanting to do for a long time and should I be able to pull it off will be nothing short of epic, really putting us on the map and adding a whole new level of excitement and depth to vaping. Unfortunately this stunt requires money and quite a bit of it and what we all have to gain from it as a community and vaping unit is worth far more than this prize, even if it was not on a monetary value. I don't expect you to understand this right now as I'm completely drawing from my passion and love for vaping as inspiration for this play. All this in return requires me to seek funding, pulling from every resource I have at my disposal including our current promotional and marketing campaigns.

There's method behind my madness and again I apologize for not being able to attend nor sponsor the event. I knew there'd be a bit of blow back to it and that's okay, because I believe that what I'm envisioning and trying to achieve is far more important than always trying to have to please everybody for the sake of 100% PR success rate, when there's always gonna be the disgruntled ones you'll just never ever reach.

Apologies again Marzuq and I truly hope you guys have a fantastic and successful meet!

Regards,
Rev

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Marzuq

Thanks to @Zeki Hilmi from voodoo vapor for sponsoring 2 X 30ml 9 mg juice . Really appreciate it bro?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq

BigGuy said:


> @Marzuq Look at your email dude Hugo the HOBBIT will be emailing you shortly.


Thanks @BigGuy. I am just discussing with him as we speak


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@RevnLucky7 since when have I been in a pouncing brigade... Maybe you need to look in a mirror and take your own inventory. I merely mentioned that I was shocked that you were having your own vape meet the same day.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zegee

RevnLucky7 said:


> Apologies to Marzuq for having to pull the sponsorship. I can imagine the work that must go into arranging a meet.
> I PM'd him this morning regarding this matter hoping for a more professional approach to informing you guys of my withdrawal, this was not exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> Yes I am pulling prize sponsorship and yes it's right before the meet.
> What this looks like on face value is left to the imagination. @Zegee and @Zeki Hilmi always leading the pouncing brigade... refuse an undeserving child a chocolate and watch him scream bloody murder... in your case always behind a keyboard boys.
> 
> We did not decide to pull the sponsorship because we are hosting "our own vape meet". There is no such thing happening. This is utter nonsense as I'm always in favor of unity amognst us all as vapors and our endeavors to promote our hobby.
> 
> An opportunity came up for to explore something completely new and different in this vaping game we play. It's something that has not entirely been done before nor approached in the manner I intend to. It's something I've been wanting to do for a long time and should I be able to pull it off will be nothing short of epic, really putting us on the map and adding a whole new level of excitement and depth to vaping. Unfortunately this stunt requires money and quite a bit of it. This in return requires me to seek funding, pulling from every resource I have at my disposal including our current promotional and marketing campaigns.
> 
> There's method behind my madness and again I apologize for not being able to attend nor sponsor the event. I knew there'd be a bit of blow back to it and that's okay, because I believe that what I'm envisioning and trying to achieve is far more important than always trying to have to please everybody for the sake of 100% PR success rate, when there's always gonna be the disgruntled ones you'll just never ever reach.
> 
> Apologies again Marzuq and I truly hope you guys have a fantastic and successful meet!
> 
> Regards,
> Rev



bwahahahahahaha u seem to have some keyboard skills of your own sir! i aint hiding behind anything chap you have my number and if u find fault with anything i have said please pm me. 

The reality of it is this is and always will be an open forum where people are allowed to post there opinions which is exactly what i have done.You apologise to Marzuq yet he is not the only individual involved with the prep work!He was merely informing fellow vapers of the change in sponsors granted you may not be happy with the way it was done , take it up with him. 

in terms of leading a brigade i have not been on the forum that much so yeah , i will however say something when it is not right unless you would prefer me to be silent?

Long story short if the shoe fits wear it ! 

PS i dont like chocolate 

go well sir and may your future endeavours be abundantly successful and prosperous!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

seems the retraction of vapemob got the sponsors flowing in!!!!

thanks @RevnLucky7 

guys are chipping in from everywhere

way to keep the spirit going guys

good luck @RevnLucky7 on your ventures

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Riaz said:


> seems the retraction of vapemob got the sponsors flowing in!!!!
> 
> thanks @RevnLucky7
> 
> guys are chipping in from everywhere
> 
> way to keep the spirit going guys
> 
> good luck @RevnLucky7 on your ventures


We don't want a company to fold because of a R.1000 sponsor now do we?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

RevnLucky7 said:


> Apologies to Marzuq for having to pull the sponsorship. I can imagine the work that must go into arranging a meet.
> I PM'd him this morning regarding this matter hoping for a more professional approach to informing you guys of my withdrawal, this was not exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> Yes I am pulling prize sponsorship and yes it's right before the meet.
> What this looks like on face value is left to the imagination. @Zegee and @Zeki Hilmi always leading the pouncing brigade... refuse an undeserving child a chocolate and watch him scream bloody murder... in your case always behind a keyboard boys.
> 
> We did not decide to pull the sponsorship because we are hosting "our own vape meet". There is no such thing happening. This is utter nonsense as I'm always in favor of unity amognst us all as vapors and our endeavors to promote our hobby.
> 
> An opportunity came up for to explore something completely new and different in this vaping game we play. It's something that has not entirely been done before nor approached in the manner I intend to. It's something I've been wanting to do for a long time and should I be able to pull it off will be nothing short of epic, really putting us on the map and adding a whole new level of excitement and depth to vaping. Unfortunately this stunt requires money and quite a bit of it and what we all have to gain from it as a community and vaping unit is worth far more than this prize, even if it was not on a monetary value. I don't expect you to understand this right now as I'm completely drawing from my passion and love for vaping as inspiration for this play. All this in return requires me to seek funding, pulling from every resource I have at my disposal including our current promotional and marketing campaigns.
> 
> There's method behind my madness and again I apologize for not being able to attend nor sponsor the event. I knew there'd be a bit of blow back to it and that's okay, because I believe that what I'm envisioning and trying to achieve is far more important than always trying to have to please everybody for the sake of 100% PR success rate, when there's always gonna be the disgruntled ones you'll just never ever reach.
> 
> Apologies again Marzuq and I truly hope you guys have a fantastic and successful meet!
> 
> Regards,
> Rev




Thanks @RevnLucky7 for explaining what your plans are. I would like to add that the 'own vape meet ' is the picture 


RevnLucky7 said:


> Apologies to Marzuq for having to pull the sponsorship. I can imagine the work that must go into arranging a meet.
> I PM'd him this morning regarding this matter hoping for a more professional approach to informing you guys of my withdrawal, this was not exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> Yes I am pulling prize sponsorship and yes it's right before the meet.
> What this looks like on face value is left to the imagination. @Zegee and @Zeki Hilmi always leading the pouncing brigade... refuse an undeserving child a chocolate and watch him scream bloody murder... in your case always behind a keyboard boys.
> 
> We did not decide to pull the sponsorship because we are hosting "our own vape meet". There is no such thing happening. This is utter nonsense as I'm always in favor of unity amognst us all as vapors and our endeavors to promote our hobby.
> 
> An opportunity came up for to explore something completely new and different in this vaping game we play. It's something that has not entirely been done before nor approached in the manner I intend to. It's something I've been wanting to do for a long time and should I be able to pull it off will be nothing short of epic, really putting us on the map and adding a whole new level of excitement and depth to vaping. Unfortunately this stunt requires money and quite a bit of it and what we all have to gain from it as a community and vaping unit is worth far more than this prize, even if it was not on a monetary value. I don't expect you to understand this right now as I'm completely drawing from my passion and love for vaping as inspiration for this play. All this in return requires me to seek funding, pulling from every resource I have at my disposal including our current promotional and marketing campaigns.
> 
> There's method behind my madness and again I apologize for not being able to attend nor sponsor the event. I knew there'd be a bit of blow back to it and that's okay, because I believe that what I'm envisioning and trying to achieve is far more important than always trying to have to please everybody for the sake of 100% PR success rate, when there's always gonna be the disgruntled ones you'll just never ever reach.
> 
> Apologies again Marzuq and I truly hope you guys have a fantastic and successful meet!
> 
> Regards,
> Rev



Thanks @RevnLucky7 for explaining. I appreciate your vision and wish you all the best with your venture. However for the sake of clarity I would like to point out that the ' own event' is your words not mine so the air quotes used is very uncalled for. I do however appreciate that you have in an open forum cleared up why your have withdrawn your sponsorship. But if I may offer a little advice going forward. In the name of professionalism, in future if anything like this arises again please make try your utmost to avoid cancelling whatever you have committed to in the last minute. It does not go down well and doesnt paint a pretty picture of yourself.
That being said I believe that there is no ill will amongst us and I do genuinely wish your venture a success .

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

the honorable @TylerD has offered to sponsor R500.00 towards a prize at the cape vape meet

thanks bro

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## fred1sa

RevnLucky7 said:


> Apologies to Marzuq for having to pull the sponsorship. I can imagine the work that must go into arranging a meet.
> I PM'd him this morning regarding this matter hoping for a more professional approach to informing you guys of my withdrawal, this was not exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> Yes I am pulling prize sponsorship and yes it's right before the meet.
> What this looks like on face value is left to the imagination. @Zegee and @Zeki Hilmi always leading the pouncing brigade... refuse an undeserving child a chocolate and watch him scream bloody murder... in your case always behind a keyboard boys.
> 
> We did not decide to pull the sponsorship because we are hosting "our own vape meet". There is no such thing happening. This is utter nonsense as I'm always in favor of unity amognst us all as vapors and our endeavors to promote our hobby.
> 
> An opportunity came up for to me explore something completely new and different in this vaping game we play. It's something that has not entirely been done before nor approached in the manner I intend to. It's something I've been wanting to do for a long time and should I be able to pull it off will be nothing short of epic, really putting us on the map and adding a whole new level of excitement and depth to vaping. Unfortunately this stunt requires money and quite a bit of it and what we all have to gain from it as a community and vaping unit is worth far more than this prize, even if it was not on a monetary value. I don't expect you to understand this right now as I'm completely drawing from my passion and love for vaping as inspiration for this play. All this in return requires me to seek funding, pulling from every resource I have at my disposal including our current promotional and marketing campaigns.
> 
> There's method behind my madness and again I apologize for not being able to attend nor sponsor the event. I knew there'd be a bit of blow back to it and that's okay, because I believe that what I'm envisioning and trying to achieve is far more important than always trying to have to please everybody for the sake of 100% PR success rate, when there's always gonna be the disgruntled ones you'll just never ever reach.
> 
> Apologies again Marzuq and I truly hope you guys have a fantastic and successful meet!
> 
> Regards,
> Rev



At the end of the day your word is your bond, pulling out 3 days before the meet and to have the audacity to attack forum members is a poor showing.
I shall be a wallet warrior and support the other establishments.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## RevnLucky7

Marzuq said:


> Thanks @RevnLucky7 for explaining what your plans are. I would like to add that the 'own vape meet ' is the picture
> 
> 
> Thanks @RevnLucky7 for explaining. I appreciate your vision and wish you all the best with your venture. However for the sake of clarity I would like to point out that the ' own event' is your words not mine so the air quotes used is very uncalled for. I do however appreciate that you have in an open forum cleared up why your have withdrawn your sponsorship. But if I may offer a little advice going forward. In the name of professionalism, in future if anything like this arises again please make try your utmost to avoid cancelling whatever you have committed to in the last minute. It does not go down well and doesnt paint a pretty picture of yourself.
> 
> That being said I believe that there is no ill will amongst us and I do genuinely wish your venture a success .



Never held a grudge a day in my life mate and there's certainly not one here.
Always entertaining, to say the very least, making a move in public space - it's like navigating an unforgiving asteroid field. Apologies to you and the organizers once again.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Zegee

every cloud has a silver lining

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

@Melinda and @Derick from Skyblue vaping has now, in addition to the initial sponsorship, added in a R500.00 voucher!!!!

@Sir Vape and @BigGuy have also upped their sponsorship with a R1000.00 voucher!!!!

you guys are awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## capetocuba

The good news is that there are awesome vendors that are still supporting this vape meet. I will in turn support them

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7


----------



## fred1sa

RevnLucky7 said:


> Apologies to Marzuq for having to pull the sponsorship. I can imagine the work that must go into arranging a meet.
> I PM'd him this morning regarding this matter hoping for a more professional approach to informing you guys of my withdrawal, this was not exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> Yes I am pulling prize sponsorship and yes it's right before the meet.
> What this looks like on face value is left to the imagination. @Zegee and @Zeki Hilmi always leading the pouncing brigade... refuse an undeserving child a chocolate and watch him scream bloody murder... in your case always behind a keyboard boys.
> 
> We did not decide to pull the sponsorship because we are hosting "our own vape meet". There is no such thing happening. This is utter nonsense as I'm always in favor of unity amognst us all as vapors and our endeavors to promote our hobby.
> 
> An opportunity came up for to me explore something completely new and different in this vaping game we play. It's something that has not entirely been done before nor approached in the manner I intend to. It's something I've been wanting to do for a long time and should I be able to pull it off will be nothing short of epic, really putting us on the map and adding a whole new level of excitement and depth to vaping. Unfortunately this stunt requires money and quite a bit of it and what we all have to gain from it as a community and vaping unit is worth far more than this prize, even if it was not on a monetary value. I don't expect you to understand this right now as I'm completely drawing from my passion and love for vaping as inspiration for this play. All this in return requires me to seek funding, pulling from every resource I have at my disposal including our current promotional and marketing campaigns.
> 
> There's method behind my madness and again I apologize for not being able to attend nor sponsor the event. I knew there'd be a bit of blow back to it and that's okay, because I believe that what I'm envisioning and trying to achieve is far more important than always trying to have to please everybody for the sake of 100% PR success rate, when there's always gonna be the disgruntled ones you'll just never ever reach.
> 
> Apologies again Marzuq and I truly hope you guys have a fantastic and successful meet!
> 
> Regards,
> Rev



At the end of the day your word is your bond, pulling out 3 days before the meet and to have the audacity to attack forum members is a poor showing.
I shall be a wallet warrior and vote with my cash.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## whatalotigot

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @RevnLucky7 since when have I been in a pouncing brigade... Maybe you need to look in a mirror and take your own inventory. I merely mentioned that I was shocked that you were having your own vape meet the same day.



@RevnLucky7 has clearly said he is NOT hosting a vape meet on the same day!! . It would be really stupid to do such a thing. 



Its unfortunate that they have pulled sponsorship, They would benefit from having exposure at this event too, But you cannot give them slack for this either.

The aim of sponsorship is to gain something ( exposure, clients or money ) and in return giving something back to event or organisation that has enabled the gains. Oaks cannot get upset, Both the Event and VapeMOB loose out from this so this is a 2 way street.

Many times in sports my sponsorship pulled out from me the day before... and I Cannot be angry, Beggars can't be choosers. 

Im sure the event will go on just great regardless, after all we are all there to link the community have fun and see what products are on offer.

See you all there IN GOOD SPIRITS!!

Just my

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Hey all I am happy to cover for any prizes that are not filled with joose  just PM me for what needed.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Riaz

paulph201 said:


> Hey all I am happy to cover for any prizes that are not filled with joose  just PM me for what needed.


hi @paulph201 

whatever you can manage to donate will be highly appreciated bro


----------



## Riaz

one door closes, many more opens

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Paulie

Riaz said:


> hi @paulph201
> 
> whatever you can manage to donate will be highly appreciated bro


Sure man Just PM me whats needed and ill fill he GAP


----------



## Riaz

Ok our very own vape meet organizer has just confirmed to also sponsor R500 cash towards a prize !!!!

Awesome stuff @Marzuq 

Way to keep the spirit going guys

Love it

This is definitely going to be THE vape meet of note 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Aaaah man wish we could be there. Next year for sure

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

My response cannot be published.
Have a great vape meet Cape vapers.
Kudos to those who stepped in.

Reactions: Like 10 | Informative 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

This meet is going to be epic. Even without prizes and sponsorship it would have been great.

I am humbled by all the forum vendors and individuals who have pulled through and are supporting the vaping community in vape town. 

The meets in cape town started as a small group of vapers sitting around chatting blowing a cloud or 3 munching on some chow and generally just socializing. The only vendors there were Mr CVS and @Oupa, but it was fun and enjoyable. 

Look at us now, at the last event we had folks visiting from Jozie and durbs.

So yeah a sponsor pulled, their loss, this community remembers who supports it. 

To all the vendors sponsoring thank you so much. I'm sure you will see a return in your investment although I know most if not all are doing it for out of love for the community.

To the organizers thanks for the work so far. I know @Marzuq has been the mouthpiece, driving force and general dogsbody. Thanks bro.

Now all thats left to do is for Cape Town to show up and have a blast. I'm super excited already.

See you all on Saturday. If not you'll see the pics and make a plan to not miss the next one.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> My response cannot be published.
> Have a great vape meet Cape vapers.
> Kudos to those who stepped in.


Won't be the same without you sir, but we shall soldier on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba

RevnLucky7 said:


> Apologies to Marzuq for having to pull the sponsorship. I can imagine the work that must go into arranging a meet.
> I PM'd him this morning regarding this matter hoping for a more professional approach to informing you guys of my withdrawal, this was not exactly what I had in mind.
> 
> Yes I am pulling prize sponsorship and yes it's right before the meet.
> What this looks like on face value is left to the imagination. @Zegee and @Zeki Hilmi always leading the pouncing brigade... refuse an undeserving child a chocolate and watch him scream bloody murder... in your case always behind a keyboard boys.
> 
> We did not decide to pull the sponsorship because we are hosting "our own vape meet". There is no such thing happening. This is utter nonsense as I'm always in favor of unity amognst us all as vapors and our endeavors to promote our hobby.
> 
> An opportunity came up for to me explore something completely new and different in this vaping game we play. It's something that has not entirely been done before nor approached in the manner I intend to. It's something I've been wanting to do for a long time and should I be able to pull it off will be nothing short of epic, really putting us on the map and adding a whole new level of excitement and depth to vaping. Unfortunately this stunt requires money and quite a bit of it and what we all have to gain from it as a community and vaping unit is worth far more than this prize, even if it was not on a monetary value. I don't expect you to understand this right now as I'm completely drawing from my passion and love for vaping as inspiration for this play. All this in return requires me to seek funding, pulling from every resource I have at my disposal including our current promotional and marketing campaigns.
> 
> There's method behind my madness and again I apologize for not being able to attend nor sponsor the event. I knew there'd be a bit of blow back to it and that's okay, because I believe that what I'm envisioning and trying to achieve is far more important than always trying to have to please everybody for the sake of 100% PR success rate, when there's always gonna be the disgruntled ones you'll just never ever reach.
> 
> Apologies again Marzuq and I truly hope you guys have a fantastic and successful meet!
> 
> Regards,
> Rev


Very strange to pull out at last minute. With a vendor table there you would have easily covered your R1000.00 sponsorship prize. If you were truly around for the vaping community you would have come?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## steve

@RevnLucky7 , You were hoping it would be handled in a more professional manner followed up by .. "Yes I am pulling prize sponsorship and yes it's right before the meet.
What this looks like on face value is left to the imagination. @@Zegee and @@Zeki Hilmi always leading the pouncing brigade... refuse an undeserving child a chocolate and watch him scream bloody murder... in your case always behind a keyboard boys. " 

Makes no sense unless you genuinely believe that one set of rules applies to you and a different one to the rest of the world. Also this is a forum, where everyone involved is replying from behind a keyboard so the whole " You're just an internet gangster " card doesn't really wash on here either in my humble opinion. 

These guys are friends of mine so I may be over sensitive to your post. but actually believe that you're breaking the forum rules of not being abusive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq

I would like to thank everyone who has in this short space this past couple of hours stepped up and helped out with the vape meet sponsorship. 
@Melinda @Derrick @Sir Vape @BigGuy @Zeki Hilmi 
@TylerD @paulph201 (i hope I have not missed anyone)
You guys have shown true commitment to vaping and the vaping community. Thank you for assisting to make the Cape Town vape meet more of a success.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Marzuq said:


> I would like to thank everyone who has in this short space this past couple of hours stepped up and helped out with the vape meet sponsorship.
> @Melinda @Derrick @Sir Vape @BigGuy @Zeki Hilmi
> @TylerD @paulph201 (i hope I have not missed anyone)
> You guys have shown true commitment to vaping and the vaping community. Thank you for assisting to make the Cape Town vape meet more of a success.


You guys know who to support if you ever need soap.


Have a great meet guys!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 8


----------



## Marzuq

TylerD said:


> You guys know who to support if you ever need soap.
> View attachment 16616
> 
> Have a great meet guys!!!!



I'm in bro. Fight club it is

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zegee

TylerD said:


> You guys know who to support if you ever need soap.
> View attachment 16616
> 
> Have a great meet guys!!!!


U be speaking my language sir 

I have one question do it go wif khaki?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD

Zegee said:


> U be speaking my language sir
> 
> I have one question do it go wif khaki?


You are not your fkn khaki's @Zegee !


----------



## Zegee

TylerD said:


> You are not your fkn khaki's @Zegee !


LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BigGuy

@Zegee Keep on using the word SIR cause its good advertising for us ROFLMLWAO!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Zegee

BigGuy said:


> @Zegee Keep on using the word SIR cause its good advertising for us ROFLMLWAO!!!


Anytime @BigGuy I will send my address I accept payment in juice 6mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie

I'm really looking forward to meeting every1 at the meet and and Am driving down on Friday! Vape meets are always fun ! Come through and taste some juice and have a chat!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Just want to congratulate @Marzuq for all the hard work he has done over quite a long time to get things organised. 

Well done. Your efforts are hugely appreciated by the ECIGSSA team

Congrats and thank you to all the vendors who stepped in with the prizes. Looks like the prizes at the coming Cape Vape Meet are now bigger than ever. All the more reason to attend!

Congrats guys and I wish you all the very best. May you have a fantastic vape meet!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## PutRid

whatalotigot said:


> Many times in sports my sponsorship pulled out from me the day before... and I Cannot be angry, Beggars can't be choosers.



 hahahahah, Sorry but I had to, Dale what sport is this?.


----------



## whatalotigot

PutRid said:


> hahahahah, Sorry but I had to, Dale what sport is this?.



not that this has anything to do with the thread justin, But Ice hockey when i went to world cup and paintball when playing for Renegade.. But anywhooooooo back to thread topic

Cant wait for this meet and to get to meet all these faces.


----------



## PutRid

whatalotigot said:


> not that this has anything to do with the thread justin, But Ice hockey when i went to world cup and paintball when playing for Renegade.. But anywhooooooo back to thread topic
> 
> Cant wait for this meet and to get to meet all these faces.


Lol ya I know, but just what you said was one of those "what she said" moments. 

Likwise, very keen for this meet.


----------



## Marzuq

A big thanks to @KimH and Vape Den for an awesome prize sponsored. Its a pity you wont be joining us at the meet but be sure your contribution will be noted.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## steve

Marzuq said:


> A big thanks to @KimH and Vape Den for an awesome prize sponsored. Its a pity you wont be joining us at the meet but be sure your contribution will be noted.


Jeez this is getting awesome ! Exciting times. thanks all sponsors and Marzuq and the crew for all the leg work

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phoenix

Zegee said:


> Wonder if the @Phoenix is making an appearance


Wish I could bro I will be sailing and only coming back on the 27th. I will be there in spirit though. I dearly miss this awesome community and was put off vaping for a while although I never stopped practicing, inventing, creating, vaping and trying new juices. I will become more involved with all you legends again once the dark memories of egotistical *****&$$$$ leaves my mind and my heart. It had nothing to do with you awesome vapers or this incredible community, just some misdirection by someone I put a lot of trust in, and I have always loved the good hearted spirit of the folks here. 

The way you guys and gals give and the way you save so many from smoking, which I believe is the key moral guiding principle behind vaping, not the making of huge amounts of cash, the way you band together to serve a greater purpose, still to this day touches my heart. I would be a crazy fool not to want to be part of this paradigm shift and in time I will once again. Miss you all and all the good times, the memories from before like a gentle breeze will always help guide my path, in truth and through Love. Vape Long and Prosper you legends.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Zegee

Phoenix said:


> Wish I could bro I will be sailing and only coming back on the 27th. I will be there in spirit though.


Cool bud stay safe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Phoenix said:


> Wish I could bro I will be sailing and only coming back on the 27th. I will be there in spirit though.


Safe Travels dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ross44

will there be imported juices there? one of the reasons im going is to get some good juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Ross44 said:


> will there be imported juices there? one of the reasons im going is to get some good juices.


@Ross44 if you check out the list of vendors who have booked tables for the meet then you will see there will be quite the variety. im sure you will find something you like from the vendors attending the meet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PutRid

Marzuq said:


> @Ross44 if you check out the list of vendors who have booked tables for the meet then you will see there will be quite the variety. im sure you will find something you like from the vendors attending the meet


This is going to be a very hard decision. . On the wallet aswell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

PutRid said:


> This is going to be a very hard decision. . On the wallet aswell.



we vape tonians are all going to be broke come saturday lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid

Marzuq said:


> we vape tonians are all going to be broke come saturday lol


Not even saturday and im already broke. Credit card here we come


----------



## Nooby

I'm also very worried! Money is tough to get hold of, and now to give away! Oh man oh man...


----------



## Marzuq

Nooby said:


> I'm also very worried! Money is tough to get hold of, and now to give away! Oh man oh man...



Think of it as investing in your future. whatever you buy now you wont need to buy later lol


----------



## Nooby

That's the thing, juice, you have to buy again and again and again...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

But one thing I know for sure though, that this meet will be very beneficial for all, especially for the discounts and no shipping costs  It's going to be a winner for all. Vendors, vapors and forum...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PutRid

Marzuq said:


> Think of it as investing in your future. whatever you buy now you wont need to buy later lol


I also think of it like that. But vaping is so addictive, and there is always something new the heart desires. And yeah juice is just a never ending money pit aswell. Theres so much nice flavours, one just wants to try all of them at once but the amount of money one costs is insane, not even talking 5 pawns here. 5 bottles of juice and you at R600 . Non the less we/I still buy cause i cant find my adv. And DIY is just a waiting game to find your perfect recipe. I need my ADV  so my wallet is open.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Nooby said:


> That's the thing, juice, you have to buy again and again and again...


you bought cigarettes again and again and again as well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PutRid

Riaz said:


> you bought cigarettes again and again and again as well


Lol but cigarettes are R40. You buy a box a day like i used to. Your still paying for more for juices than cigs. And here i thought vaping would be cheaper lol.


----------



## Riaz

PutRid said:


> Lol but cigarettes are R40. You buy a box a day like i used to. Your still paying for more for juices than cigs. And here i thought vaping would be cheaper lol.


not actually

generally a 30ml juice costs in the region of R120 

if you vape 10ml a day (which is alot), thats equal to smoking a pack a day

so, its all relative


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> not actually
> 
> generally a 30ml juice costs in the region of R120
> 
> if you vape 10ml a day (which is alot), thats equal to smoking a pack a day
> 
> so, its all relative



thats the reason i dont feel bad about my spend on juice. besides i really like this hobby so i dont mind spending if i have extra

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PutRid

Riaz said:


> not actually
> 
> generally a 30ml juice costs in the region of R120
> 
> if you vape 10ml a day (which is alot), thats equal to smoking a pack a day
> 
> so, its all relative


True, but personally i cant vape one juice a day, i try mix them up because i get vapours tongue very quickly. But yeah once you get the hardware you want and steady with, juices arent a issue compared to cigs. Its just getting the gear at first which is costly.


----------



## Silver

I think the cost of vaping is but a miniscule fraction of the cost of treating a smoking related disease
So dont be afraid to spend !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Phoenix said:


> Wish I could bro I will be sailing and only coming back on the 27th. I will be there in spirit though. I dearly miss this awesome community and was put off vaping for a while although I never stopped practicing, inventing, creating, vaping and trying new juices. I will become more involved with all you legends again once the dark memories of egotistical *****&$$$$ leaves my mind and my heart. It had nothing to do with you awesome vapers or this incredible community, just some misdirection by someone I put a lot of trust in, and I have always loved the good hearted spirit of the folks here.
> 
> The way you guys and gals give and the way you save so many from smoking, which I believe is the key moral guiding principle behind vaping, not the making of huge amounts of cash, the way you band together to serve a greater purpose, still to this day touches my heart. I would be a crazy fool not to want to be part of this paradigm shift and in time I will once again. Miss you all and all the good times, the memories from before like a gentle breeze will always help guide my path, in truth and through Love. Vape Long and Prosper you legends.



Thanks for the great message @Phoenix 

Sail into the sunset and have a vape for us!

Looking forward to your return
All the best

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PutRid

Silver said:


> I think the cost of vaping is but a miniscule fraction of the cost of treating a smoking related disease
> So dont be afraid to spend !


Too true!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Phoenix

Ross44 said:


> will there be imported juices there? one of the reasons im going is to get some good juices.


Imported juices are epic but as of late I have noticed a lot of local vendors producing superbly tasting juices. I think it is only a matter of time before we are on par with some of the best overseas juices. As for me, I buy local, local is LEKKER. Another thing that makes overseas juices seem much better is the hype that is created around them and the packaging. Lately I have been hooked on VaporMountain juices, VoodooVapor Juices and LekkerVapors juices, they do not have that acid/acrid taste but rather, are very well balanced. To me, some of the flavors are tops, while the prices remain consistently awesome. Each to his own I guess I really do however believe that in a short while, specifically here in the art Capital of SOuth Africa, Cape Town, our local juice makers will be/are among the best.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 6


----------



## Riaz

one more sleep people!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

A note to all..

Out of respect for the vendors who have opted to have a table and make use of the free advertising and trading space, we request that no branded clothing or advertising be done by any vendor attending the vape meet who has not reserved a table. Thanks for understanding. 

We have one more sleep as @Riaz has pointed out. Its going to be the vape meet of note. Cant wait to see you all there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Marzuq not going to be able to make it dude. I do hope you all have the Vape meet of the century and I would love to see a national meet sometime in the future... That would rock!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Marzuq not going to be able to make it dude. I do hope you all have the Vape meet of the century and I would love to see a national meet sometime in the future... That would rock!!!



A national meet. Now thats an idea. I second that idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Who knows @Marzuq it may be something spectacular... Vendors from all around the country and even from overseas coming along.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> A note to all..
> 
> Out of respect for the vendors who have opted to have a table and make use of the free advertising and trading space, we request that no branded clothing or advertising be done by any vendor attending the vape meet who has not reserved a table. Thanks for understanding.
> 
> We have one more sleep as @Riaz has pointed out. Its going to be the vape meet of note. Cant wait to see you all there.



You guys are going to have an *awesome* meet!
Wish I could be there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> You guys are going to have an *awesome* meet!
> Wish I could be there.


Hop on a plane bro. I'm sure if you book the wife into a spa for the day she'll be non the wiser.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> Hop on a plane bro. I'm sure if you book the wife into a spa for the day she'll be non the wiser.



Lol, would be a great idea and thanks for the suggestion @Gazzacpt 
I dont think i will make it though. Maybe next time


----------



## elvin119

will there be hardware for sale at the meet as well or only liquids?


----------



## Riaz

elvin119 said:


> will there be hardware for sale at the meet as well or only liquids?


pretty sure the vendors will have hardware as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

Everyone, just bring cash ok... lol  Oh yes, that reminds me, will any of the vendors be bringing their own debit card machine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Nooby said:


> Everyone, just bring cash ok... lol  Oh yes, that reminds me, will any of the vendors be bringing their own debit card machine?



Loads of cash lol


----------



## KieranD

I will have some hardware available  
Unfortunately no Card Facilities though


----------



## Nooby

Anyone exited yet?


----------



## Riaz

where are the closest ATMs?


----------



## eviltoy

good question


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Probably at Mavericks

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Matt

ATM's FNB standaard Nedbank all walking distance. (addeley street, golden acre)


----------



## Riaz

Matt said:


> ATM's FNB standaard Nedbank all walking distance. (addeley street, golden acre)


thanks man

just trying to picture where they are


----------



## Matt

Next block 
and fnb 2 blocks (st george mall)
More ATM's and money then we can spend on the vape meet for sure


----------



## Alex

Word of advice with ATM's. I've met guys up here at every vape meet, who have had a card swallowed by the local ATM.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Alex said:


> Word of advice with ATM's. I've met guys up here at every vape meet, who have had a card swallowed by the local ATM.


Thats what happens when you run out of vape budget

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Keyaam

Enjoy the meet guys. Its going to be epic!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip

I can come through

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Gazzacpt said:


> Thats what happens when you run out of vape budget



You start spending your grocery budget lol.


----------



## Marzuq

What an awesome attendance. Epic event of note. A big thanks to all involved. To all sponsors. The organisers. The vendors and all fellow vapers.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Marzuq

A teaser


Apologies for the side as pic

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Achmat89

Thanx to all the sponsors... love my gift i won. Super random
was nice specials enjoyed myself even tho it was super hot. Nice to meet a few of you guys from the forum. Enjoy the rest of the weekend guys

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq

For the raffle we held @R20 per person where all monies get donated to ecigs sa we managed to put together R400
I will make the deposit on behalf of everyone that took part in the raffle.

Thanks for the amazing support toward an amazing cause.

You guys rock !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## BumbleBee

So glad to hear you guys all had fun. We need pics, lots of pics

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Pics are on the camera but will have to wait before I can post them. I have to cut my face pit of quite a few of them lol.
But seriously ill try to get around to sorting the pics out that I took tomorrow sometime

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Was great meeting every one and finally seeing what all the ducks etc look like in real life  A big shout out to @Marzuq and all the other organisers for putting this together and for a great afternoon! 
P.S @HPBotha was the real cloud king with that move.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Hahahahaha yeah Hp's move was so awesome. Your plumes were amazing as always @Nimbus_Cloud

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Hahahahaha yeah Hp's move was so awesome. Your plumes were amazing as always @Nimbus_Cloud


Nicely done on that Sigelei!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Nicely done on that Sigelei!


Thanks bud. Now to build my boxmod finished


----------



## BillW

Awesome meet today!
Thanks to the organizers @Marzuq was a busy bee also to the vendors for some great specials...
And a big shout out to the judges @Gazzacpt @capevapingsupplies











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## elvin119

Awesome vape meet guys. Was great putting the faces to the names. 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

Just a side note.
I checked in with the nuri staff before I left. Just gave them a big thanks for allowing us to use their space. I got some feedback and they were very chuffed and also excited about the event. They were very intrigued by what we had going on and liked the hype it created in the place. 

Also we left the place in a pretty decent state and that was a big up on everyone who attended side. 

All round the feedback I have received thus far was only good things.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## RIEFY

Thanks guys had a awesome time. big shout out to those who pitched and made it a lekker meet. And to the guys who made it all possible you guys rock!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ProDiCaL

Was a truly fun experience. Saw lots things I wish I could just blow my cash on and tasted many delicious flavors that my cabinet will be soon to stock. Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Super. Thanks for the pics @BillW 
Lol @Gazzacpt - those plumes coming out your nostrils are so thick and dense. Lovely!
And the look on @Cape vaping supplies 's face in the first pic - lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Awsome meet guys I had a blast! Tnks for making us feel so welcome and lol a lot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## capetocuba

Thanks guys, was epic. Was an amazing friendly vibe. Thanks to all those who came and especially all the vendors for great products, good specials and also to those who sponsored prizes. 

Last thought @Marzuq won 2 prizes ... I'm waiting for mine

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## steve

Was such a great meet. thanks to absolutely everyone. so much hard work went in to make it a great day. Was great to mwet everyone. and thanks so much for the awesome prize i won  !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314

Hey guys - yesterday was my first Vape Meet and I had an awesome time so thanks to everyone involved and the vaping community who attended and created such a great energy. Thanks especially to the organisers and to this forum - was nice putting "names" to faces and meeting some of you in person. Looking forward to seeing some pics!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Well done to @Marzuq and the other minions for pulling this off. From the feedback it sounds like you okes had a lot of fun.
As a forum member, it means a lot to get to put names to faces and make some new friends. And then there's also the juice tasting and meeting the vendors, who you would otherwise never get to meet while doing business online.

It's quite amusing to think that as smokers, none of us would have fallen for any of this social shizz over a carton of Camels or Marlboros 

Big thumbs up to everyone involved!

P.S. The Gauteng crowd is waiting for more pix !

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

Yesterday was epic. Had a blast chatting to all the vendors and forum members that were present. Just thought I'd share two things that came up alot yesterday when guys met me..

1. How is it you have so much to say on the forum. You are everywhere.

2. I thought you're a scrawny little fella.

Lol its funny how those two comments came up so often.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Marzuq said:


> Yesterday was epic. Had a blast chatting to all the vendors and forum members that were present. Just thought I'd share two things that came up alot yesterday when guys met me..
> 
> 1. How is it you have so much to say on the forum. You are everywhere.
> 
> 2. I thought you're a scrawny little fella.
> 
> Lol its funny how those two comments came up so often.


 

Thats why you where awarded the busy body award.

Thanks to the okes who travelled across the country to come and meet and support our little community here in slaapstad.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha

@Marzuq - i expected a full beard, little dude with balding head.... in the meantime its a flippen eskom bodyguard!

still think the judges where biased.... they where to short to appreciate the delicate art of cloud blowing and perfect 10 point landing. just saying....

@KieranD @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ShaneW

HPBotha said:


> @Marzuq - i expected a full beard, little dude with balding head.... in the meantime its a flippen eskom bodyguard!
> 
> still think the judges where biased.... they where to short to appreciate the delicate art of cloud blowing and perfect 10 point landing. just saying....
> 
> @KieranD @ShaneW


You were awarded additional points for the backflip and the vape out your ears

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

HPBotha said:


> @Marzuq - i expected a full beard, little dude with balding head.... in the meantime its a flippen eskom bodyguard!
> 
> still think the judges where biased.... they where to short to appreciate the delicate art of cloud blowing and perfect 10 point landing. just saying....
> 
> @KieranD @ShaneW


Yeah that back flip was priceless @HPBotha 
Do wish I could grow a beard tho

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991

Wish i didn't miss it but wife had a baby like a week ago hence no going out. But next one will be most epic keep it up planning committee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaperWinx

Sounds like an awesome meet! Good to hear about making friends and having a good time. Vape communities rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I love reading the comments after the vape meet and seeing how excited everyone gets

@Kuhlkatz - you nailed it with your comment above. We wouldnt have socialised over a box of camels or rothmans!

And whats this about @Marzuq being an Eskom bodyguard @HPBotha ?
Why the reference to Eskom ? Lol


----------



## HPBotha

Silver said:


> I love reading the comments after the vape meet and seeing how excited everyone gets
> 
> @Kuhlkatz - you nailed it with your comment above. We wouldnt have socialised over a box of camels or rothmans!
> 
> And whats this about @Marzuq being an Eskom bodyguard @HPBotha ?
> Why the reference to Eskom ? Lol



@Marzuq is the eskom man in the cape flicking the switches on and off ---- and is built like a bodyguard -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

HPBotha said:


> @Marzuq is the eskom man in the cape flicking the switches on and off ---- and is built like a bodyguard -



Lol city of Cape Town bodyguard @HPBotha
When you say Eskom people might start to dislike me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Marzuq said:


> Lol city of Cape Town bodyguard @HPBotha
> When you say Eskom people might start to dislike me


Dude, turn the power back on already and get some pics uploaded

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KieranD

Guys from my side I cannot thank everyone enough! 

To @Marzuq and the minions who organised this event - it was EPIC!!! Had a blast and was great to meet the CT crowd! 
To @capetocuba, @ShaneW, @paulph201 and @HPBotha - I will be back again for the next one! Do not need an excuse to return to Fat Cactus for a sneaky bite to eat afterwards  

I think I need to quit my job, move to Vape Town, run Vape Cartel in the mornings and then mingle

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Marzuq

BumbleBee said:


> Dude, turn the power back on already and get some pics uploaded


That didn't take you long lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq

KieranD said:


> Guys from my side I cannot thank everyone enough!
> 
> To @Marzuq and the minions who organised this event - it was EPIC!!! Had a blast and was great to meet the CT crowd!
> To @capetocuba, @ShaneW, @paulph201 and @HPBotha - I will be back again for the next one! Do not need an excuse to return to Fat Cactus for a sneaky bite to eat afterwards
> 
> I think I need to quit my job, move to Vape Town, run Vape Cartel in the mornings and then mingle


Do it bro. Come to vape town . We ate waiting for you


----------



## HPBotha

KieranD said:


> Guys from my side I cannot thank everyone enough!
> 
> To @Marzuq and the minions who organised this event - it was EPIC!!! Had a blast and was great to meet the CT crowd!
> To @capetocuba, @ShaneW, @paulph201 and @HPBotha - I will be back again for the next one! Do not need an excuse to return to Fat Cactus for a sneaky bite to eat afterwards
> 
> I think I need to quit my job, move to Vape Town, run Vape Cartel in the mornings and then mingle



Fat Cactus ---- mmm good food

Vape Cartel @ Cape Town..... think we all can see the value in relocating is not just a pure business plan....good eye candy here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## whatalotigot

Thanks to all the guys who organised the meet, It was a awesome time, Great fun, awesome people. put some names to faces and met some awesome oaks. Cant wait for more of this in CT.
May the next one be bigger and better.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## whatalotigot

HPBotha said:


> @Marzuq - i expected a full beard, little dude with balding head.... in the meantime its a flippen eskom bodyguard!
> 
> still think the judges where biased.... they where to short to appreciate the delicate art of cloud blowing and perfect 10 point landing. just saying....
> 
> @KieranD @ShaneW



@HPBotha I think if you were to enter the cloud tricks competition you might have a better chance HAHA although... over all presentation of the cloud : 10/10

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha

whatalotigot said:


> @HPBotha I think if you were to enter the cloud tricks competition you might have a better chance HAHA although... over all presentation of the cloud : 10/10


All done in good spirit and for laughs! Again the to the vendors and organisers, well done on a lekker relaxed and social meet up!!!

Really nice meeting you as well @whatalotigot ! see you wednesday, blow some clouds at the mini meet!


----------



## Silver

KieranD said:


> Guys from my side I cannot thank everyone enough!
> 
> To @Marzuq and the minions who organised this event - it was EPIC!!! Had a blast and was great to meet the CT crowd!
> To @capetocuba, @ShaneW, @paulph201 and @HPBotha - I will be back again for the next one! Do not need an excuse to return to Fat Cactus for a sneaky bite to eat afterwards
> 
> I think I need to quit my job, move to Vape Town, run Vape Cartel in the mornings and then mingle



Lol @KieranD 
Vape town seems the place to be

I have thought about this too

Reviewing juices in the morning and also mingling thereafter. 
With the odd visit to Koringberg

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Lol @KieranD
> Vape town seems the place to be
> 
> I have thought about this too
> 
> Reviewing juices in the morning and also mingling thereafter.
> With the odd visit to Koringberg



Come on down @Silver. Soon we will have no electricity to sell and I too will have time to mingle

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq

Ok vape towners. I have just paid R440 to Ecigssa on behalf of everyone who participated in the raffle toward the donations...

If an admin or @Gizmo could please confirm that such a donation was received from me... Thanks

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> Ok vape towners. I have just paid R440 to Ecigssa on behalf of everyone who participated in the raffle toward the donations...
> 
> If an admin or @Gizmo could please confirm that such a donation was received from me... Thanks



Thanks @Marzuq. You guys rock! That is so great. 
ECIGSSA salutes the Cape Vape Meet #3 raffle ticket buyers. 

@Gizmo will have to confirm the payment.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mario

where are the pics?


----------



## Rellik

Just a thanks from my side to our vendors. I hope the day was worth it for everyone of you. Then to our organizing team and especially @Marzuq who got everyone together, Well done guys. Last but not least, Thanks to every Vaper attending the meeting. We hope you enjoyed the day as much as we did !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Mario said:


> where are the pics?


i am busy uploading the pics i have taken. Please guys i was not the photographer for the day but i did manage to get a few nice pics.
be a little patient with me as i will load them slowly during the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rellik said:


> Just a thanks from my side to our vendors. I hope the day was worth it for everyone of you. Then to our organizing team and especially @Marzuq who got everyone together, Well done guys. Last but not least, Thanks to every Vaper attending the meeting. We hope you enjoyed the day as much as we did !



@Rellik please dont forgot yourself. a big shout out goes to you, our MC for the day and a big helper and getting everything sorted for the day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

All CPT Vape Meet Photos are to be found here... sorry for the delay guys
Enjoy!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cpt-vape-meet-3-vendor-stands-photos.7301/ --> Vendor Stands
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cpt-vape-meet-3-coil-building-competition.7303/ --> Coil Building Competition
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cpt-vape-meet-3-cloud-blowing-competition.7304/ --> Cloud Blowing Competition
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cpt-vape-meet-3-random-prizes.7305/ --> Random Prizes

Hers a few just to try and capture the buzz and vibe at the vape meet
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cpt-vape-meet-3-the-buzz-pt1.7306/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cpt-vape-meet-3-the-buzz-pt2.7307/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cpt-vape-meet-3-the-buzz-pt3-and-final.7310/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Really great photos @Marzuq - thnks for the efforts
I like it that you split the photos into categories instead of just all the photos in one place
Makes it more interesting and more manageable

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Really great photos @Marzuq - thnks for the efforts
> I like it that you split the photos into categories instead of just all the photos in one place
> Makes it more interesting and more manageable



Thanks @Silver
Its probably a side effect of the mild case of OCD lingering in my 'head'
But yes i was thinking along the lines of making it easier to identify each photo and its category

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

Lovely Vape Meet congratulations!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick

Marzuq said:


> All CPT Vape Meet Photos are to be found here... sorry for the delay guys
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cpt-vape-meet-3-vendor-stands-photos.7301/ --> Vendor Stands
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cpt-vape-meet-3-coil-building-competition.7303/ --> Coil Building Competition
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cpt-vape-meet-3-cloud-blowing-competition.7304/ --> Cloud Blowing Competition
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cpt-vape-meet-3-random-prizes.7305/ --> Random Prizes
> 
> Hers a few just to try and capture the buzz and vibe at the vape meet
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cpt-vape-meet-3-the-buzz-pt1.7306/
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cpt-vape-meet-3-the-buzz-pt2.7307/
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cpt-vape-meet-3-the-buzz-pt3-and-final.7310/


Love the pics @Marzuq - That looks like one helluva vapemeet. We definitely want to attend one of these next year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Derick said:


> Love the pics @Marzuq - That looks like one helluva vapemeet. We definitely want to attend one of these next year



You definitely have to attend the next one! You haven't had a Vape meet till you've had a cape Vape meet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

This is my fav pic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> You definitely have to attend the next one! You haven't had a Vape meet till you've had a cape Vape meet


Will be a crazy schedule re-organization thing, but we definitely want to give it a go next year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Derick said:


> Love the pics @Marzuq - That looks like one helluva vapemeet. We definitely want to attend one of these next year



You definitely have to attend the next one! You haven't had a Vape meet till you've had a cape Vape meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Derick said:


> Love the pics @Marzuq - That looks like one helluva vapemeet. We definitely want to attend one of these next year




@Derrick in that case I'll get right on planning the next one. Different location tho. Would love you have your team down here and experience vape town version of a cape meet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

Derick said:


> This is my fav pic


@Riaz must be very proud of this pic too. Some epic clouds going around on the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Marzuq said:


> @Riaz must be very proud of this pic too. Some epic clouds going around on the day


I feel it needs a bit of photoshop

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Marzuq

Derick said:


> I feel it needs a bit of photoshop
> 
> View attachment 17029



Brilliant !! Now the clouds looks like beard and hair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rellik

Derick said:


> I feel it needs a bit of photoshop
> 
> View attachment 17029



Cause @Riaz is such a head in the clouds kinda guy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cat

LOL!  i was just about to say vapour head, then saw the photochop.


----------



## Paulie

Was lots of fun and had some great convos with plenty of the forum peeps!! I have to say that the CPT guys have some serious setups!! Our vaping community is awesome and i am very proud to be apart of it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz

Derick said:


> This is my fav pic


HAHA

cloud face you say


----------



## RIEFY

VApe meet Pics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

part3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

brilliant pics @Cape vaping supplies


----------



## Riaz

check how @Oupa is chilling there


----------



## Marzuq

@Cape vaping supplies really focussed more on somethings that others

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rellik

Looks like @Cape vaping supplies got a little sidetracked from the cloud blowing comp there in the middle post

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

lol im just the uploader @Pappi was the photographer


----------



## RIEFY



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

There is still some more pics will upload them tomorrow. stopped at 146


----------



## Riaz

these pics are awesome man!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Clouds everywhere !!!!!


----------



## Silver

Awesome pics @Cape vaping supplies and @Pappi 
Some winning shots and it captures the vibe very well


----------



## Vaporholic

AWESOME Pictures man!!!!


----------



## Alex

awesome pics, looks like a real party.


----------

